
Making all the decisions yourself - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2011/7/13/taylor-drucker
======
dsr_
There is a third way: making major decisions in cooperation, supervising
without micromanaging, and delegating responsibility to partners.

OK, there's a continuum. The point is, people who try to frame the world in
binary choices are often justifying their preferred method rather than
experimenting.

